# Reel mower is here (220c)



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

https://imgur.com/a/obLFJ

Just got it yesterday. It was late so I didn't have time to really mess with it.

Checked oil, added some gas, and it fired up in a few pulls (finally found the choke). Didn't engage the drum movement or the reel and when I get home tonight I'll do that tonight. Just wanted to make sure it cranked haha.

Did the paper cut test and it cut really cleanly. It seems to be in really good shape.

Need to make me a HoC gauge so I can set everything up and scalp this weekend. This is going to suck. haha


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

Thats great! Looks beautiful


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Awesome mower! Congrats!


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

Where did you get it from? CL, FB, etc..?


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

You guys are going to make me want a reel mower! My wife isn't having that  Anyway to hide these easily?


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Jericho574 said:


> Where did you get it from? CL, FB, etc..?


I'm not sure if I want to give you any tips on anything for what happened in 2013 season (2014 national championship game) against my Auburn Tigers . Just kidding.

I actually found it online by pure luck. I was surfing around on one of the sites that has an ad section and found a different unit he listed awhile back. I went to his website and browsed around and found one that he still had listed. Gave him a call and he had this unit for sale. He took pictures and sent me all the details on it. I did some research on the company and found his ebay and a few other reasonable sales and good reviews so I figured why not.

I've been anxious as hell to get home from work to go home and check the rest of it out.


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

kur1j said:


> I'm not sure if I want to give you any tips on anything for what happened in 2013 season (2014 national championship game) against my Auburn Tigers . Just kidding.


Your terrible secondary covering our NFL receivers like a blanket...I still believe it would've been a blowout if you all hadn't been stealing our signs in the first half


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> You guys are going to make me want a reel mower! My wife isn't having that  Anyway to hide these easily?


Nope! They draw attention and do not hide easily!


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

https://youtu.be/44cTEWdFSBo

So I was able to FINALLY get out and run the thing for more then 2 mins. 
Cranked it up and it started on the first pull. It ran on 1/4 throttle but ran pretty rough for the first 5 minutes or so until it warmed up. Not sure if it just needs to warm up or slightly dirty carb. Motor fluctuates higher rpm to lower RPM the. repeat the cycle. Motor seemed to run fine (see video) after warmed up.

Other than that seemed to run good. It is easier than I thought to drive around. However, the damn thing moves a hellva lot faster than I thought even on almost idle.

It does a lot of bouncing though so the vertict is still out on how it will go when I scalp but we shall see this weekend. I am excited to get out there and do something with it.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

It will slow down a bit when the reel is engaged. My 220B is faster with the reel disengaged with the throttle in the same position.

When mowing you'll want to pick up slightly on the handlebars. Down where the handlebars attach to the mower you'll see some rubber bumpers. you want to pick up slightly so it rides between those bumpers. It will help the mower ride smoother.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

J_nick said:


> It will slow down a bit when the reel is engaged. My 220B is faster with the reel disengaged with the throttle in the same position.
> 
> When mowing you'll want to pick up slightly on the handlebars. Down where the handlebars attach to the mower you'll see some rubber bumpers. you want to pick up slightly so it rides between those bumpers. It will help the mower ride smoother.


Yeah, for the little bit of time I had the blade engaged it was really lugging the engine and I had to give it more throttle.

Very interesting about the handle bars didn't even notice that. So I assume it was designed in that way for a gauge so you aren't pushing down to far and aren't lifting the rear up where the mowing section can ride on the ground flat?

Is your motor smooth when it cranks cold? 



 This was when it was idling showing a slight bit of surging.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Yes it's designed like that on purpose. You hit the nail on the head. It's so you aren't taking weight off either one of the rollers changing the HOC. Might not be that noticeable with higher HOC's but when mowing greens under .250" I'm sure it would. I just try to do it as that's how it was designed to be used.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Sorry didn't see the surging part. I'll go start mine here in a minute and see but I don't remember it doing it. Mine surges more at the top end, I've never tried to fix it because I never run the RPMs that high. Yours sounded smooth at full throttle though.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I think it's good practice to 'drive' the greens mower with your hands at 3:00 and 9:00 on the handlebar loop - this helps keep you from inadvertently lifting the front roller.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Ware said:


> I think it's good practice to 'drive' the greens mower with your hands at 3:00 and 9:00 on the handlebar loop - this helps keep you from inadvertently lifting the front roller.


Thanks for the tip! Going to be interesting because i'm used to just pushing haha. Definitely a different experience.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

kur1j said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's good practice to 'drive' the greens mower with your hands at 3:00 and 9:00 on the handlebar loop - this helps keep you from inadvertently lifting the front roller.
> ...


You'll pick it up quickly. :thumbup:


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Well...sorta made some progress and had a slight setback.

Went to Lowe's and made me a HoC bar, measured the the current HoC and it was set right at .8in. So it was spot on basically. However, I still wanted to fix this surging issuing of the motor at idle/low throttle. Ended up finding this check sheet and started performing the checks on the top left (idle speed unstable, poor performance at low speed section).

The pilot screw looked fine. However, ended up taking out the pilot jet and it looks to be that the pilot jet o-ring was deteriorating. https://imgur.com/a/A02lO

I couldn't find one locally at a mower/small engine repair shop so it looks like its going to be a few days before they get one in. Hopefully, this is the issue and the problem goes away...then I can finally scalp!

It sucks to be so excited and then this little stupid part keeps me from doing it!

On a slightly different note, how many more months of growing season do you think is actually left?


----------

